# Crimpautomaten



## Michael8989 (12 Februar 2011)

Hallo miteinander,
und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach einen gescheiten Crimpautomaten, wo auch das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss stimmt! Kennt sich eventuell jemand damit aus, und kann mir auch eventuell ein Tip geben?


----------



## Mobi (16 Februar 2011)

Was ist denn für dich ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis?


----------



## Michael8989 (17 Februar 2011)

Der für sein Preis auch das bringt was er verspricht.
Also der Crimpautomat Crimpfix 2,5 von Weidmüller is total für den Arsch.
Der kostet ca 6000€, aber nach 500 Crimpungen, produziert das Gerät nur Ausschuss oder fährt sich fest. Hab den jetzt schon 5 mal zur Reperatur geschickt, aber immerwieder treten die gleiche Probleme auf. Zurzeit hab ich gerade den Crimpfix LS von Weidmüller da, da liegt der Preis bei ca. 10 000 € und der taugt auch ned viel. Der Vorteil bei den Gerät ist, das dieser Pneumatisch crimpt. Aber dieses Gerät nimmt nur einzel Hülsen von Weimüller. Aderendhülsen von anderen Herstellern kann man nicht benutzen, weil die Kragenhöhe anders als bei den Weidmüllerhüllsen ist.Desweietern Isoliert das Gerät nicht sauber ab, bzw. beim Crimpoen schauen die Drähte noch vorn aus der Hülse raus. Ein Gerät was alle Aderendhülsen nimmt, sauber und schnell Arbeitet wäre perfekt, desweitern sollte das Gerät wenn möglich bis 4mm² max 6 mm² crimpen können.
*
*


----------



## -V- (17 Februar 2011)

Michael8989 schrieb:


> Der für sein Preis auch das bringt was er verspricht.
> Also der Crimpautomat Crimpfix 2,5 von Weidmüller is total für den Arsch.
> Der kostet ca 6000€, aber nach 500 Crimpungen, produziert das Gerät nur Ausschuss oder fährt sich fest. Hab den jetzt schon 5 mal zur Reperatur geschickt, aber immerwieder treten die gleiche Probleme auf. Zurzeit hab ich gerade den Crimpfix LS von Weidmüller da, da liegt der Preis bei ca. 10 000 € und der taugt auch ned viel. Der Vorteil bei den Gerät ist, das dieser Pneumatisch crimpt. Aber dieses Gerät nimmt nur einzel Hülsen von Weimüller. Aderendhülsen von anderen Herstellern kann man nicht benutzen, weil die Kragenhöhe anders als bei den Weidmüllerhüllsen ist.Desweietern Isoliert das Gerät nicht sauber ab, bzw. beim Crimpoen schauen die Drähte noch vorn aus der Hülse raus. Ein Gerät was alle Aderendhülsen nimmt, sauber und schnell Arbeitet wäre perfekt, desweitern sollte das Gerät wenn möglich bis 4mm² max 6 mm² crimpen können.
> *
> *



Bei meine früheren Arbeitgeber hatten wir genau das gleiche Gerät und hatten nie Probleme damit.


----------



## Mobi (17 Februar 2011)

Wir haben auch welche bei uns im Angebot, vielleicht ist da was für dich bei.
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=852479498&parentUID=852470285#


----------



## bimbo (18 Februar 2011)

http://www.google.de/url?q=http://w...4QFjAA&usg=AFQjCNEdNIn9IqcO_FrKL1dTHLknB04aeQ


----------

